# ADCC First round matchups



## JDenz (May 29, 2005)

UNDER 65.9 KG: 
Leo Vieira 
Tetsu Suzuki 

Fredson Alves 
Joey Gilbert 

Alberto Crane 
Rob DiCenso 

Gilbert Melendez 
Baret Yoshida 

Alternate Match: 
Jeff Glover 
Russ Miura 


66-76.9 KG: 
Marcelo Garcia 
Chris Brennan 

Shinja Aoki 
Marcos Avellan 

Otto Olson 
George St. Pierre 

Jason Brudvik 
Leo Santos 

Juan Jucao 
Gavin Kulper 

Pablo Popovitch 
Renzo Gracie 

Diego Sanchez 
Jake Shields 

Martin Linqvist 
Cameron Earle 

Alternate Match: 
Daniel Valverde 
Eduardo 'Jamalao' Concepcion 





77-87.9 KG: 
Saulo Ribeiro 
Larry Papadopoulis 

Takefumi Hanai 
Macaco 

Demain Maia 
Marko Helen 

Hidemi Mihara 
David Avellan 

Ronaldo Jacare 
David Belkheiden 

Robert Sulski 
Bento Ribeiro 

Reese Andy 
Matt Horwich 

Dennis Hallman 
Frank Trigg 



88-98.9 KG: 
John Olav Einemo 
Rick Macauley 

Mike Van Arsdale 
Victor Viana 

Robert Drysdale 
Anthony Perosh 

Yukiya Naito 
Alexandre Ferreira 'Cacareco' 

Roger Gracie 
Justin Garcia 

Eduardo Telles 
Antoine Joaude 

Travis Wiuff 
Jamal Patterson 

Michael Grothe 
Xande Ribeiro 

HEAVYWEIGHTS: 
Marcio Cruz 'Pe de Pano' 
Miodrag Petkovic 

Craig Pumphrey 
Daniel Gracie 

Gabriel Napao 
Mustapha al-Turk 

Haim Gocali 
Ricco Rodriguez 

Fabricio Werdum 
Dennis Roberts 

Marcio Corelletta 
Jay White 

Rhadi Ferguson 
Jun Ishii 

Karim Byron 
Jeff Monson 

ALTERNATE MATCH: 
Wade Rome 
Rodrigo 'Comprido' Medeiros 

UNDER 60 KG: 
Leticia Ribeiro 
Gazzy Parman 

Roxanne Modafferi 
Leka Vieira 

Megumi Fuji 
Rima Haddad 

Kyra Gracie 
Erica Montoya 

Alternate Match: 
Tara LaRosa 
Sari Redzeposki 


OVER 60 KG: 
Juliana Borges 
Hannette Stack 

Megumi Yabushita 
Amanda Buckner 

Merloes Coenen 
Yuki Kondo Kubota 

Camilla Gielsten 
Stacy Cartwright 

Alternate Match: 
Kizma Button 
Jessica Ross


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

As an aside, I sat in on Mr. Crane's class in Albuquerque tonight!


----------

